# Fantastic Machine



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Forget a lathe, I'm admiring that "The Beast" logo!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the review! I can never get enough!

-Jim, aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
Latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

It's interesting to see how many brands utilize that exact same casting - your Axminster, JET, Harbor Freight, I believe Grizzly and Penn State as well. I like the digital readout feature on yours, too. I know the Harbor Freight is only a number one morse taper - it would be interesting to see a little shootout of all these brands.


----------



## JPoitras (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the review! Love the "The beast" logo also… my boyfriend wants to write it down too now! 
I was wondering in what store you bought that? I live in Quebec and I'm having a hard time finding a good lathe.. thanks!


----------



## reggle (Apr 3, 2012)

i brought from a shop called axminister
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-axminster-awvsl-woodturning-lathe-prod781208/


----------



## dpoisson (Jun 3, 2010)

reggle, are you in england or did you rewire it to run off north american voltage/amps?

JPoitras, I'm from quebec as well (Quebec City actually), read my review of the haussman xpert lathe (stay clear!).


----------



## TannerTurnings (Jun 29, 2014)

I've had mine for about 6 months now (I bought it "used") & what a great little lathe they are. Also, if you need any spare parts (I recently replaced the speed control unit. The magnetic switch gave up, but it was cheaper to buy the complete control unit than just a replacement switch!!) just give them a call. They are SO HELPFUL!


----------

